# Adaptateur DisplayPort vers VGA - Utilisation impossible sous Windows



## Cynthia86 (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un adaptateur minidisplay port vers VGA pour connecter mon macbook pro (mi-2012) à un projecteur.
Il fonctionne parfaitement sous la partition mac mais pas sous la partition windows.

Auriez-vous une solution pour que je puisse m'en servir sous windows svp ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! 

Infos matériel :
Macbook pro mi-2012
MacOs Mojave
Windows 10 (installé via Boot Camp)


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

Tu veux utiliser windows ??? 
Ça sera : NAN !!!


----------



## Cynthia86 (7 Mai 2019)

Tu veux dire que c'est impossible ?
Et un USB vers VGA, ça fonctionnerait ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Mai 2019)

Non je plaisantais au cas où ça attirerait l'attention de quelqu'un qui aurait la solution facile.

A mon avis, c'est dans les réglages de windows que ça se joue mais je n'en ai pas sous la main.


----------

